# Marx Train Wiring



## rbjp66 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello -I am a total newbie and hoping for some assistance! I recently received my Fathers Marx train set from circa 1953. It is a 999 engine. Question I have is how the heck do I wire the transformer to the control panel and then to the track? I have tried a couple of times to no avail. I do not want to blow it up so thought I would ask for help. The transformer is 50 watts and has cat no 1240 as well as red no 28766 (Sears label). 

Also one of the wires to the engine light has come loose can anyone help me figure out where the loose wire goes?

Any help is greatly appreciated. If I can give further info to help - please just ask!

Thanks so much


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I would suggest you do a search for a post here titled "Marx 999", and you should get the answers you need. In the search function on the toolbar, to get that specific post it is case sensitive, so it is Marx, not Marx 999, and it will bring up that post.

There is a lot of good information within the whole forum, you just have to narrow it down to gauge if looking for information. The post I suggested was posted by member T-Man, who has posted tons of good info.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You connect the track to the two posts on the transformer marked
track. The handle on the transformer adjusts track voltage and
controls the speed. To reverse turn the handle to off then
back on.

I assume you are referring to the turnout control panel with
the red and green buttons. The input to it is usually from
transformer posts marked accessories. The wires from the
control panel go to the turnouts. When you push the buttons
it throws the points.

You mentioned # 1240. 1249 is pictured in this link:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?adpos={adposition}&ul_noapp=true&geo_id=10232&MT_ID=8&crlp={creative}_2416792&keyword=marx+transformers&_nkw=marx+transformers&device=c&crdt=0&clk_rvr_id=900643383811

Is that the transformer you have?

One wire of the light goes to the connection from the
center rail collectors between the wheels. The other
side would go to the locomotive frame.

Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

a Marx 999 thread.


The light is critical, the end is normally connected to the frame. The side of the socket has two wires. One from the center roller and one to the reverse, then one wire from one of these goes to the reverse coil.


Thanks for asking.


----------



## rbjp66 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you very much for the responses! Nice to know there is help out there when you have NO clue what you are doing! 

Here is a pic of the wire not attached as well as one of the transformer.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking at a pic in the link provided it appears that the bulb socket
shell is grounded to the frame. The loose wire therefore should
connect to the 3rd rail wipers between the wheels. This connection
is usually near the E reversing unit behind the bulb. You can test that by connecting
a wire to the loco frame from the transformer and touch another
to the end of the loose wire. The bulb, if good, should light when
you raise the speed control. 

Don


----------

